# "Out of 1000, you're bound to get 1 good one"



## rexbobcat (Aug 20, 2012)

So I was surfing the Facebook this morning, and I came across some of my friend's photos that were taken by a....professional...here in town, and I was like holy cow, it's not perfect but it does look like something out of a movie. So I click on the photographer's page, and my reaction went something like this:


















The first two images I saw of my friend were really, really nice. But then, all the others were shot in bright sun, uncontrolled shadows everywhere., anemic colors. Ugh.

It makes me wonder if some photographers are just trolling the internet. They know what to do to get good images, but they just don't care.

OR, they're literally (yes, literally) like this:

http://i115.photobucket.com/albums/n315/Deice/dog-with-camera.jpg


----------



## Jaemie (Aug 20, 2012)

LOL! 

Oh hai, doggie.


----------



## unpopular (Aug 20, 2012)

Don't worry, because


----------



## Overread (Aug 20, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> http://i115.photobucket.com/albums/n315/Deice/dog-with-camera.jpg




If huskies had smaller paws I would sooo try to copy this 
(or if I had a spare camera that was totally broken )


----------



## Derrel (Aug 20, 2012)

Fauxtographers are getting better and better these days!!!


----------



## Stradawhovious (Aug 20, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Fauxtographers are getting better and better these days!!!




Either that, or standards are getting lower and lower........


----------



## snowbear (Aug 20, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Fauxtographers are getting better and better these days!!!


Auto modes and features are getting better (more capabilities) with each new generation of camera.  Compare to computer hardware and software over the passed 15 years, or so.


----------



## ronlane (Aug 20, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Fauxtographers are getting better and better these days!!!



the Faux aren't (I'm probably one myself) but the equipment is making it easier for them. Or you could argue the same point with digital music is going through. I have been hearing of a big push by some to go back to records and other lo-fi music instead of the digital music.  If that happens here, then it's back to film with a premium when it gets popular again.

Can someone teach me now so I can be ready??


----------



## Derrel (Aug 20, 2012)

Stradawhovious said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Fauxtographers are getting better and better these days!!!
> ...



Good one! I think it might be a little bit of both of those things!


----------

